# Using Macbook Pro as DVD player?



## iZac (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm hoping someone out there can enlighten me with some video quality knowledge 

Here's the situation:

- I have a 42" plasma tv that supports up to 720p, and has an HDMI input
- I would like to play DVDs and take advantage of the resolution of a high def tv

Options:

- I have a DVI to HDMI cable, and a Macbook Pro - If I play a DVD on the Mac, what kind of quality will this output to my TV by connecting it this way? (Equivalent to 720p?)

- Or, do I need to buy an upconverting DVD player that has an HDMI output? (Eg. http://www.bestbuy.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?sku_id=0926INGFS10087750&logon=&langid=EN)


What's the best way to get watch DVDs to maximize the picture quality?

Thanks!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Since DVDs are native 480, that's the best you can do. Your MBP can't upconvert DVDs so a DVD player with Farouja technology is the best way to view standard definition DVDs on an HD TV.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd seriously consider the Philips as it plays just about every video and audio format on earth.

Ehmac.ca: Philips Electronics - Philips DVP5982/37 DivX Ultra Progressive Scan DVD...

I have a slightly earlier version; I upgraded the firmware once; it's quite something.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

I must agree - it's great as it can play virtually any format compared to my Denon


----------

